# Merlin RDTA By Augvape



## daniel craig (2/4/17)

After having great success with previous Augvape products, I was excited to get my hands on the Merlin RDTA by Augvape. I have been using this RDTA for a week now and decided to post my thoughts on it.

If you’ve used an RDTA before, you would know that RDTA’s are preferred by many as they have the combined function of an RDA and RTA. It’s the best of both worlds giving you the flavor of an RDA with the ease of a tank. The Augvape Merlin RDTA is a new addition to Augvape’s Merlin Series which proved to be a massive success. Their Merlin Mini is known for its excellent flavor production and ease of use. To continue with this series, Augvape has come up with the Merlin RDTA which is a 24mm device and features an innovative centre filling method never seen before. This RDTA was clearly developed with builders in mind due to its massive post holes. Let’s take a deeper look into it and see if this is another winner from Augvape.




*Here are the specs of it:*

*24mm Diameter*
Two Post Build Deck
*Massive post holes for massive coils*
4mm by 4mm Terminals
Top Mounted Phillips Grub Screws
Dual Bottom Airflow Slots
8mm by 2.5mm Each
*Wide Area Wicking Slots for easy wicking*
Easy Chassis Disassembly
24K Gold Plated Positive Post
Superior Conductivity
PEEK Insulation
*Convenient, easy and mess free Centre Filling method*
Self-Sealing Top Fill System
*Sealed when Assembled to prevent leaking*
*Spit-back Prevention System*
Threaded to Knurled Top Cap
*3.5ml Maximum Capacity*
24K Gold Plated Solid 510 Contact
*304 Stainless Steel and Borosilicate Glass Tank Section*
*CNC Engraved*
*What’s in the box:*

One Merlin RDTA
One Additional Glass Tank Section
Extra O-Ring and Screw Pack
Phillips Driver




*Design:*
This RDTA really is a beauty, especially in black. It has a 24mm diameter and holds up to 3.5ml of juice. As soon as you pull up the top cap, you see the beautiful gold build deck staring at you. Most people would have preferred a velocity deck but for coil builders, this deck is a dream due to its huge post holes. Another great thing about this build deck design is that it doesn’t smash you coils like a velocity deck would. Between the posts you’ll see a massive fill port which measures 5mm. The build quality of this RDTA is impeccable! The engraving of their logo is a nice touch and definitely stands out when you look at it. The overall machining is excellent and the threading is nice and smooth all around.
*
Building and wicking:*
If you are a new builder moving from a velocity deck to this, you may not be successful straight away and will take some practice to get used to. That said, if you’ve built on any 2 post build deck, you’ll have no problem here. It’s the easiest 2 post build deck you’ll ever use due to its massive post holes which also ensures that you will never have a problem with coils not fitting into the posts. Once your coils are in, you just position it above the airflow and you tighten up the Philips screws. Not bad.

Wicking this RDTA is as easy as wicking an RDA due to the large cutouts on each side. It’s the easiest and most efficient system I’ve ever come across. . There are no holes to thread the cotton through, so tucking the tails down into the tank is quick and simple. This thing can be wicked by a newbie without any problems. You just thread your cotton through the coil, thin out the ends a bit and push it down the sides. This RDTA wicks very efficiently even at high wattages and juice flows easily to the cotton and the coils eliminating dry hits.

*Refilling:*
The unique centre-filling method is what makes this RDTA stand out from every other RDTA. It is extremely easy to refill this RDTA. The centre refilling method makes it a breeze to refill and is easier than any other system you’ve used before. The 5mm refill port allows you to dump juice into the reservoir with ease. You can use your dropper bottles or unicorn bottles and refill without any mess. Attached to the drip tip, you’ll notice a ‘sealer’ which is there to close/seal the fill port after refilling. If you have watched @BigGuy video on Facebook last week Wednesday, you would have seen him hold this RDTA upside down without having any leaking. This ‘stick/sealer’ also has the function of acting as a spit back preventer.



*Performance:*
Just like previous Augvape products, I think this RDTA is a clear winner. Everything about this RDTA is great. The drip tip, like all Augvape drip tips, is comfortable and can also be used as a drip tip adapter if you wish to use your own drip tip. I threw in a dual twisted Clapton build in mine and it’s been performing excellent. Prior to this RDTA, I was using the Merlin Mini RTA almost exclusively since its release. After testing out this Merlin RDTA, it is now in my daily rotation and will be for a while. The flavor it produces is excellent and the vapour production is great as well. I have tried many other RDTA’s and in my opinion, this RDTA is the best I have ever used in both, flavor and ease of use. It has plenty airflow so you won’t have a problem with that. The threads on this thing are smooth and adjusting the airflow is easy. Like I have said above, wicking this RDTA is extremely easy due to the big cut outs. I have had zero issues with mine and zero leaking. Refilling this RDTA is such an easy task, no messing or juice all over your hands.

Pro’s:

Excellent Build Quality
Excellent price
Looks great
Easy to wick and build
Excellent flavor
Easy refilling method
Allows for all sorts of coils
Excellent vapour production
Cons:

Building on a 2 post deck may be a bit difficult for those who have never built on one before (Subjective)
The only vendor to have stock of this is Sir Vape at an excellent price!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## OhmzRaw (3/4/17)

Nice review @daniel craig  how does this RDTA compare to the limitless rdta?

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (4/4/17)

OhmzRaw said:


> Nice review @daniel craig  how does this RDTA compare to the limitless rdta?
> 
> Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


I haven't tried the Limitless RDTA but I highly doubt the Limitless will beat this RDTA. I would think that this RDTA compares to the Alpine RDTA. They do look a bit similar.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OhmzRaw (5/4/17)

daniel craig said:


> I haven't tried the Limitless RDTA but I highly doubt the Limitless will beat this RDTA. I would think that this RDTA compares to the Alpine RDTA. They do look a bit similar.


How does flavor compare to something like the Avo?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig (5/4/17)

OhmzRaw said:


> How does flavor compare to something like the Avo?


Good question. It would be hard for me to make a decision unless I'm using them side by side. I haven't used my Avo long enough and sold it within 2 weeks. The wicking on the Avo is a nightmare because of how small the wicking holes are and you are restricted with the builds it can handle. 

With the Merlin RDTA, I'm pretty confident that it's gonna stay in my rotation for a very long time. The ease of use and wicking is just so simple and easy. The post holes, like you see in the picture above is big enough for any build. I used to use the Merlin mini, Serpent 25 and engine nano daily but in the past 2 weeks using this RDTA, I've never touched those tanks. The flavor off this is just excellent and since it works like an RDA, that is expected. 

This thing wicks like a champ. I haven't had a dry it since I got it. I've been chain Vaping Phat Fizz which is an 80/20 juice at 65w and not had anything close to a dry hit.

With the Avo, due to its small wicking holes, I'm pretty sure I would've gotten a dry hit trying this out.

I hope this answers your question.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (5/4/17)

OhmzRaw said:


> Nice review @daniel craig  how does this RDTA compare to the limitless rdta?
> 
> Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


I agree with the sentiments @daniel craig expressed on this device - I have the Limitless RDTA, and also bought the Merlin RDTA, this device is FAR superior. Will also be discussing this item in my next vlog video! This is the top fill RDTA to get IMO.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (5/4/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> I agree with the sentiments @daniel craig expressed on this device - I have the Limitless RDTA, and also bought the Merlin RDTA, this device is FAR superior. Will also be discussing this item in my next vlog video! This is the top fill RDTA to get IMO.


100% agreed. How was your experience with this RDTA so far?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (5/4/17)

daniel craig said:


> 100% agreed. How was your experience with this RDTA so far?



Brilliant to be honest - the airflow is not too noisy, the draw is smooth. The build deck is MASSIVE - and solid. There is no way that this tank will give dry hits hahaha - I dont even "fluff" my wicks, just snip and tuck. Bottom airflow helps the flavour on this Atty - and its simply just a beautiful piece of craftsmanship.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (5/4/17)

Taste is subjective but I think one thing almost everybody is agreed on is that Augvape's machining and general craftsmanship is top notch for such reasonably priced atties. And I concur with the view on the Augvape drip tips. I use my Merlin conical drip tip in every atty that will take a standard 510. If Augvape sold those drip tips as standalone accessories, I'd buy a few.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (5/4/17)

RichJB said:


> Taste is subjective but I think one thing almost everybody is agreed on is that Augvape's machining and general craftsmanship is top notch for such reasonably priced atties. And I concur with the view on the Augvape drip tips. I use my Merlin conical drip tip in every atty that will take a standard 510. If Augvape sold those drip tips as standalone accessories, I'd buy a few.


The Merlin RDTA has a slightly different drip tip compared to the Merlin and Merlin Mini but its still very comfortable. If I'm not mistaken, they do sell their drip tips which are available in different colours.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig (5/4/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Brilliant to be honest - the airflow is not too noisy, the draw is smooth. The build deck is MASSIVE - and solid. There is no way that this tank will give dry hits hahaha - I dont even "fluff" my wicks, just snip and tuck. Bottom airflow helps the flavour on this Atty - and its simply just a beautiful piece of craftsmanship.


My experience has been the same. I love mine. I am extremely happy with the craftsmanship and ease of use. I wick mine anyhow and it works well  my cotton tails are trimmed short. You won't see it in the tank and yet I still don't get dry hits. The other thing that I liked was that it doesn't leak. One of the main pros of the Engine RTA was that it doesn't leak and with the Merlin RDTA I get the benefit of that with better flavor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vorador (11/4/17)

daniel craig said:


> Attached to the drip tip, you’ll notice a ‘sealer’ which is there to close/seal the fill port after refilling.



I saw on another review that the sealer collects juice that gets in your mouth very often.
Have you notice any thing like this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (11/4/17)

Vorador said:


> I saw on another review that the sealer collects juice that gets in your mouth very often.
> Have you notice any thing like this



Here you go man - I literally talk about this exact thing in my review of the Merlin RDTA,

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## daniel craig (11/4/17)

Vorador said:


> I saw on another review that the sealer collects juice that gets in your mouth very often.
> Have you notice any thing like this


Not at all. The sealer basically closed off the juice port. I would assume that you are talking about the spit back preventer. It does its job at doing preventing spit back. I have just checked now with mine and it's dry. I've done roughly 3 tanks on it without cleaning and this is how mine looks right now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Vorador (11/4/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Here you go man - I literally talk about this exact thing in my review of the Merlin RDTA,


Awesome , Great review. thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vorador (11/4/17)

daniel craig said:


> Not at all. The sealer basically closed off the juice port. I would assume that you are talking about the spit back preventer. It does its job at doing preventing spit back. I have just checked now with mine and it's dry. I've done roughly 3 tanks on it without cleaning and this is how mine looks right now.


Yes, that is what I was taking about. Thanks for the confirmation .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (11/4/17)

@Vorador Here's a top view:

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vorador (11/4/17)

daniel craig said:


> @Vorador Here's a top view:




Thank you , helps a lot.
This looks like a good replacement for my avocado

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jus_Joos (12/4/17)

Aaaahhhh waiting for vape mail!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jus_Joos (12/4/17)

Thanks for the review @daniel craig it spurred me on to buy this.
Any build recommendations for this one? 
Those post holes look yuuuge and seems I might need to get some bigger wire as I only have 24/26/28 ga at the moment.
Have you tried building on there with any standard round wire?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (12/4/17)

Jus_Joos said:


> Thanks for the review @daniel craig it spurred me on to buy this.
> Any build recommendations for this one?
> Those post holes look yuuuge and seems I might need to get some bigger wire as I only have 24/26/28 ga at the moment.
> Have you tried building on there with any standard round wire?


You could use 24g but use a lot of wraps to get surface area. As soon as I got mine, I've used big builds as that is exactly what this Merlin RDTA wants. A 24g 11 wrap dual should work well but I think it will need some wattages (60-70w). I've got a dual 11 wrap 22g Ni80 build on my Druga which works well so I'm sure a 24g 11 wrap dual should be good. I will say It, this RDTA does get hot but you wouldn't even know it because the drip tip doesn't retain any heat. I have chain vaped my RDTA at 75w using my dual fused Claptons and the Vape was excellent. Not once did I get even a sign of a dry hit. 

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## daniel craig (12/4/17)

Jus_Joos said:


> Aaaahhhh waiting for vape mail!!!


Quick tip. Position your coils above the airflow like in these pics. You would want the air to go into those airflow holes and hit the coil from the bottom. Also, you don't want the coils covering the whole airflow, you want it a bit more forward like in the top view pic. 

Another tip for building on a 2 post atomizer is that first open up the post screws, insert both your coils, roughly position the coils in the first post hole (The 2 leads going through the same hole) and tighten it. Thereafter, do the same on the next post (position the coil ie: move it more forward or backwards). After getting the same lead length (coils are position the same distance from the post) you can then insert a drill bit and align them up nearly or straighten them up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jus_Joos (12/4/17)

daniel craig said:


> You could use 24g but use a lot of wraps to get surface area. As soon as I got mine, I've used big builds as that is exactly what this Merlin RDTA wants. A 24g 11 wrap dual should work well but I think it will need some wattages (60-70w). I've got a dual 11 wrap 22g Ni80 build on my Druga which works well so I'm sure a 24g 11 wrap dual should be good. I will say It, this RDTA does get hot but you wouldn't even know it because the drip tip doesn't retain any heat. I have chain vaped my RDTA at 75w using my dual fused Claptons and the Vape was excellent. Not once did I get even a sign of a dry hit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk



Thanks! Will give a dual parallel or twisted build a try in there and report back before getting some flatwire and claptons.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987 (12/4/17)

Damn guys, now you've all convinced me to get one. Just placed an order, I hope it's worth it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig (12/4/17)

JB1987 said:


> Damn guys, now you've all convinced me to get one. Just placed an order, I hope it's worth it


You won't be disappointed with this RDTA. The wicking is unbelievably easy and the flavor flavour is excellent. Better than the RTA's. @BigGuy also had it on his weekly vlog on Facebook and was happy with it. I'm looking forward to hearing your opinion on it when you get it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (12/4/17)

Thanks @daniel craig , I'll give some feedback over the weekend. I'm more of a dripper guy but it can be impractical sometimes (driving) so a decent rdta with good flavour will be a great addition.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (12/4/17)

JB1987 said:


> Thanks @daniel craig , I'll give some feedback over the weekend. I'm more of a dripper guy but it can be impractical sometimes (driving) so a decent rdta with good flavour will be a great addition.


Hey bro - I hear yah, I'm also a dripper - but this is a drippers tank, think you going to be pleasantly surprised when you taste the flavour from this RDTA. Its on par with all my drippers.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (13/4/17)

I'm thinking of giving this a bash , who's stocking these ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jus_Joos (13/4/17)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> I'm thinking of giving this a bash , who's stocking these ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Sir Vape has them at a very reasonable price

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (13/4/17)

Jus_Joos said:


> @Sir Vape has them at a very reasonable price



Okay cool seems like they the only ppl with it , il go see them tomorrow and decide between this and the icon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987 (13/4/17)

@Vape_Da_Ape , I got one delivered from The Vape Industry this morning.

https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/products/augvape-merlin-rdta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (13/4/17)

I did a quick build on the Merlin RDTA I received this morning... first impressions are really good! Excellent flavour, super easy to build, perfectly smooth draw and no dry hits so far

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig (13/4/17)

JB1987 said:


> I did a quick build on the Merlin RDTA I received this morning... first impressions are really good! Excellent flavour, super easy to build, perfectly smooth draw and no dry hits so far


Glad you loving it bro  Its my personal favourite RDTA to use. The wicking is such a breeze and the flavour is excellent. It's a simple hassle-free RDTA to use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (13/4/17)

I agree @daniel craig , I did a quick 15 minute build in the car during my lunch break, I thought I might have used too much cotton but it's wicking without a problem.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (13/4/17)

I hope the sirs has some killer Pre built coils for me though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (13/4/17)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> I hope the sirs has some killer Pre built coils for me though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Sir's do have pre-built coils. I think @RiaanRed coils should be hitting their shelves soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (13/4/17)

JB1987 said:


> I agree @daniel craig , I did a quick 15 minute build in the car during my lunch break, I thought I might have used too much cotton but it's wicking without a problem.


With mine I don't even worry. Just wick it anyhow and it works well. No dry hit at all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (13/4/17)

daniel craig said:


> The Sir's do have pre-built coils. I think @RiaanRed coils should be hitting their shelves soon.



Okay cool il let you know how it goes tomorrow chief 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (13/4/17)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> Okay cool il let you know how it goes tomorrow chief
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on this RDTA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (13/4/17)

daniel craig said:


> Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on this RDTA



Yeah I was kinda dissuaded from some YouTube reviews at first and that not many okes like Mike and them reviewed it , but then after hearing the local stories it's making me want it more than the obs nano , so my 2 would be the icon for home and the Merlin for on the move that's my aim in the end for now ... will be needed a second mod for the other tank , looking at the predator and then my DNA 75 but just not sure which tank for which mod would work better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (13/4/17)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> Yeah I was kinda dissuaded from some YouTube reviews at first and that not many okes like Mike and them reviewed it , but then after hearing the local stories it's making me want it more than the obs nano , so my 2 would be the icon for home and the Merlin for on the move that's my aim in the end for now ... will be needed a second mod for the other tank , looking at the predator and then my DNA 75 but just not sure which tank for which mod would work better
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got the Engine Nano as well. IMO the Merlin is much better. I like the Engine because it doesn't leak and that was a massive pro for me but the Merlin offers the same feauture and the flavor is much much better. I've used Phat Fizz Apple Pop in both setups and the flavor was just so much better in the Merlin RDTA which is why i now use my Merlin RDTA daily.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (13/4/17)

daniel craig said:


> I've got the Engine Nano as well. IMO the Merlin is much better. I like the Engine because it doesn't leak and that was a massive pro for me but the Merlin offers the same feauture and the flavor is much much better. I've used Phat Fizz Apple Pop in both setups and the flavor was just so much better in the Merlin RDTA which is why i now use my Merlin RDTA daily.



That's all I needed to hear bro thanks , I'm set on the Merlin , I see they need fat coils to work nice ... what Pre builds do you suggest to work on my DNA 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/4/17)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> that's my aim in the end for now



and that... is how this vaping thing rolls.... 

Classic comment there @Vape_Da_Ape !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (13/4/17)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> That's all I needed to hear bro thanks , I'm set on the Merlin , I see they need fat coils to work nice ... what Pre builds do you suggest to work on my DNA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What wattage you aiming to use? I use mine at around 60-75w. I would suggest rather getting premade wire instead of pre-built because of price and also because the ID of those prebuilts are generally 2.5mm. You could stick in some Clapton coils but build for surface area (do more wraps). 

Standard round wire also works well. Last Saturday @BigGuy gave me a 22g 11 wrap Ni80 coil which I'm using in my druga and it works well. This type of build should also be great for the Merlin RDTA. 

I can't remember at the top of my head exactly what pre-built coils the Sir's have, but you can ask Craig for a suggestion. My suggestion would be Fused Claptons or even the Demon Killer Alien Wire which is fused Claptons. I've heard they work well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jus_Joos (13/4/17)

Managed to finally get some time to wick the Merlin rdta since it arrived at 4pm today.

Wow! Went through a tank in 15minutes. Slapped on a 7 wrap dual fused Clapton coil reading at 0.3 ohms and wicked the coils very sloppily. Then managed to forget to lock the screen on the g-priv and realized after a few hits I was vaping at 220W and no dry hits! Turned down to 90W and so smooth. 

Only con for me was the size of the post holes I struggled to get my coil leg screwed down but this may be down to noobitis/user error. May not be a con for some.

Usually have buyers remorse with vape purchases but not today.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig (13/4/17)

Jus_Joos said:


> Managed to finally get some time to wick the Merlin rdta since it arrived at 4pm today.
> 
> Wow! Went through a tank in 15minutes. Slapped on a 7 wrap dual fused Clapton coil reading at 0.3 ohms and wicked the coils very sloppily. Then managed to forget to lock the screen on the g-priv and realized after a few hits I was vaping at 220W and no dry hits! Turned down to 90W and so smooth.
> 
> ...


Nice  Glad you're liking this RDTA. It seems that all of us went for the black option

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (13/4/17)

daniel craig said:


> Nice  Glad you're liking this RDTA. It seems that all of us went for the black option



I'm also keen on the black rather although the rose gold might look nice at the same time lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jus_Joos (13/4/17)

Considered the rose go


Vape_Da_Ape said:


> I'm also keen on the black rather although the rose gold might look nice at the same time lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Considered the rose gold as well but I'm the end sanity prevailed. The black just looks so classy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (13/4/17)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> I'm also keen on the black rather although the rose gold might look nice at the same time lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The rose gold one is on the right.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/4/17)

Does the top cap get hot?
I loved my avo 24, flavour was excellent the only real con was the top cap would get so hot it would burn my lips.
So i flogged it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jus_Joos (13/4/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Does the top cap get hot?
> I loved my avo 24, flavour was excellent the only real con was the top cap would get so hot it would burn my lips.
> So i flogged it.



It does seem to get hot BUT the risk of burning your lips is mostly mitigated by the drip tip which stays reasonably cool. I don't foresee it being a problem for me but maybe if you had a bigger build running at higher wattage it could be. Although the post holes are big it doesn't seem there is loads of space between where your coils would sit for optimal airflow and the inside of the top cap. That said 3mm id fused Clapton fit with room to spare.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/4/17)

Jus_Joos said:


> It does seem to get hot BUT the risk of burning your lips is mostly mitigated by the drip tip which stays reasonably cool. I don't foresee it being a problem for me but maybe if you had a bigger build running at higher wattage it could be. Although the post holes are big it doesn't seem there is loads of space between where your coils would sit for optimal airflow and the inside of the top cap. That said 3mm id fused Clapton fit with room to spare.



I never ran my avo with a massive build, ran kanthal aliens 2.4 id 5 wrap at 45watts and chain vapping was a no no on it cause of how hot it got.
Thats what put me off rdta.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (14/4/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> I never ran my avo with a massive build, ran kanthal aliens 2.4 id 5 wrap at 45watts and chain vapping was a no no on it cause of how hot it got.
> Thats what put me off rdta.


If you chain vape it, it does get hot. I have chain vaped mine at 70w and continued vaping without even realizing it was hot. As @Jus_Joos Has said, the drip tip doesn't get hot so you won't even know when the RDTA is hot unless you touch it. I don't find it much of a problem for me as I hardly ever need to open up the top cap unless I' refilling or something like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (14/4/17)

Right pulled the trigger on the Merlin and got some xxx and SNLV just waiting for the battery to charge and il give my feedback , shout out to the guys at @sirvape real nice bunch of okes really welcoming and helpful , keep it up gents 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (14/4/17)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> Right pulled the trigger on the Merlin and got some xxx and SNLV just waiting for the battery to charge and il give my feedback , shout out to the guys at @sirvape real nice bunch of okes really welcoming and helpful , keep it up gents
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try out the SNLV first. I suspect XXX menthol will give you a punch in the chest 
@Sir Vape @ET and @BigGuy are always on top of the game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (14/4/17)

daniel craig said:


> Try out the SNLV first. I suspect XXX menthol will give you a punch in the chest



 SNLV has a better bottle to load lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (14/4/17)

Batteries on charge now for 3 hours with external charger , should it take that long though guy told me 2 hours max , batteries are chocolates 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (14/4/17)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> Batteries on charge now for 3 hours with external charger , should it take that long though guy told me 2 hours max , batteries are chocolates
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is nothing to worry about. LG chocs are 3000mah and take a little longer to charge then normal cells. The guy who served you most probably thought that you had a charger like theirs (at that store) which charge at 1A across all bays. The i4 which I'm assuming you have give 0.25A or 0.5A of charge across the 4 bays when you charge more than 2 cells so it will take long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (14/4/17)

daniel craig said:


> That is nothing to worry about. LG chocs are 3000mah and take a little longer to charge then normal cells. The guy who served you most probably thought that you had a charger like theirs (at that store) which charge at 1A across all bays. The i4 which I'm assuming you have give 0.25A or 0.5A of charge across the 4 bays when you charge more than 2 cells so it will take long.



Okay cool thanks , been through like 3 tanks so far , 2 with SNLV and 1 with xxx . I must say xxx is the bomb no lie , fully charged batteries at 60w on the therion and batteries already 25% down , is this normal ?? I was expecting better battery life 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (14/4/17)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> Okay cool thanks , been through like 3 tanks so far , 2 with SNLV and 1 with xxx . I must say xxx is the bomb no lie , fully charged batteries at 60w on the therion and batteries already 25% down , is this normal ?? I was expecting better battery life
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should be right, you did 3 tanks on it so that explains it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (19/4/17)

sooooooooooooo @daniel craig - we were on the money, look at what GrimmGreen had to say about the Merlin RDTA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (19/4/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> sooooooooooooo @daniel craig - we were on the money, look at what GrimmGreen had to say about the Merlin RDTA



Yeah this thing is an excellent performer! I think the DRUGA RDA should have used the same build deck as this Merlin RDTA. This RDTA post holes are massive and good enough for most big builds and such a breeze to work on. On the Druga, after using it for a while I figured that it could of been even better. The groove for the screwdriver could of been deeper and the overall build deck should of been like this RDTA. The Druga build deck isn't difficult or anything like that but if it used this build deck, it would be a perfect RDA in all aspects.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (19/4/17)

Right so I dropped by at vape cartel today and they re wicked and changed my coils for me to some coil master nano coils and damn what a difference in flavour geewiz, I'm impressed with the build my flavour and battery lasts much longer than the previous build I had in there , @vapecartel big ups gents those flavors I tried out today were smooth I sure as hell will be back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jus_Joos (20/4/17)

Update: This RDTA has destroyed my juice stash for the month with a whole week to go.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (20/4/17)

Jus_Joos said:


> Update: This RDTA has destroyed my juice stash for the month with a whole week to go.


Dude lol - welcome to RDTA lyfe! SHE's hungry for that juice bro

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (20/4/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Dude lol - welcome to RDTA lyfe! SHE's hungry for that juice bro



actually my juice lasts longer now with the nano coils from coil company compared to the previous build and the wicking is much shorter now the previous build cotton touched the bottom of the tank

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JB1987 (20/4/17)

The juice consumption is heavier than a dripper, but still way less compared to an Avo 24. Currently running Ni80 Flapton Coils at 0.2 ohms and it's definitely a bit heavier than my previous build of plain 24g Ni80 at 0.4 ohm coils. The flavour is just brilliant with the Flapton wire though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (20/4/17)

JB1987 said:


> The juice consumption is heavier than a dripper, but still way less compared to an Avo 24. Currently running Ni80 Flapton Coils at 0.2 ohms and it's definitely a bit heavier than my previous build of plain 24g Ni80 at 0.4 ohm coils. The flavour is just brilliant with the Flapton wire though.


 
i'll give the flats a bash next time round

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (17/5/17)

Anybody keep on getting liquid in their mouths from certain liquids , this is starting to piss me off that i have to taste liquid constantly , it happened with naked berry and Ncv frozen like alot that i have to spit it out to carry on vaping, also the tank is a major leaker for me not every refill it leaks but sometimes it does , tank needs to be upright most of the time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (17/5/17)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> Anybody keep on getting liquid in their mouths from certain liquids , this is starting to piss me off that i have to taste liquid constantly , it happened with naked berry and Ncv frozen like alot that i have to spit it out to carry on vaping, also the tank is a major leaker for me not every refill it leaks but sometimes it does , tank needs to be upright most of the time



What coils are you using? I haven't gotten a single leak on mine. Refilling hasn't been an issue for mine. I haven't gotten leaking when refilling. If you leave it on its side I think it will leak because the coils are positioned just above that airflow slot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (17/5/17)

hey bro coil company fused Nano coils , paid like 70 bucks from cartel , i also bought the slightly bigger ones and will give it a bash on my next build

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (17/5/17)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> hey bro coil company fused Nano coils , paid like 70 bucks from cartel , i also bought the slightly bigger ones and will give it a bash on my next build


I would suggest that you use a coil with a larger ID (3mm-4mm) should be good. Make sure that your cotton sits snug in those coils. You don't want it too tight or loose (it should have some restriction to it when pulling). I think this will sort out some of your issues. 

When you leave the RDTA on its side, the wicks get over saturated and when this happens you'll get 'Burst Shots' which is slightly different from spit back. You'll notice that the 'spit back' is not with ever puff but rather it goes away after like 2 or 3 puffs and returns when you leave the mod and come back after a period of time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

